# Why is my cookie dough suddenly salty?



## socalcookie (Oct 19, 2010)

A cookie dough I've been making for years with no problem is suddenly tasting salty. This happened twice in a row. I used unbleached flour instead of bleached flour both times and am wondering if the unbleached flour could be the problem? The second time I tried it, I used half a tsp of salt instead of the full teaspoon, half a tsp baking soda instead of 1 tsp, and the salt taste seems more pronounced. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Did you use a different butter? For instance a salted butter as apposed to an unsalted?

"Flour that is bleached naturally as it ages is labeled "unbleached," while chemically treated flour is labeled "bleached." Bleached flour has less protein than unbleached. Bleached is best for pie crusts, cookies, quick breads, pancakes and waffles. Use unbleached flour for yeast breads, Danish pastry, puff pastry, strudel, Yorkshire pudding, éclairs, cream puffs and popovers."

The different flour shouldn't effect the saltiness of the cookie though.

I use King Arther unbleached flours and love them.


----------



## socalcookie (Oct 19, 2010)

I always use unsalted butter. The only changes I made were the type of flour and I used half the amount of salt and soda. I'm wondering if maybe the flour is rancid?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Could be bad flour. Unbleached flour has a shelf life of a couple months if stored well sealed in a cool dry place and up to a year in the freezer.


----------



## socalcookie (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, that's a short shelf life. I bought it a few months ago and didn't open it until the other day. The use by date is March 2011. Nevertheless, it does seem to have gone bad, perhaps from the extreme heat we had over the summer. I just tasted it and it's bitter. By comparison, the bleached flour is tasteless. Back to the store...

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Probably a "real silly question", however, how do you keep your sugar and salt? Like I do in bowls so I can get it when I need it?

Having had it happen to me, are you SURE you did NOT switch the bowls? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## socalcookie (Oct 19, 2010)

The problem was the flour. I made a new batch with different flour and the cookies came out great.


----------

